# [semi TIP] compilare componenti kde separati ;)

## teknux

salve GECHI,

assalito da vari dubbi sui componenti kde, ho cominciato a rovistare la rete in cerca di informazioni sulla possibilità di compilare componenti di kde in maniera selettiva. ad esempio, io come programma di instant messaging uso kopete che dal kde 3.2 sarà incluso in kdenetwork. ora, a me di kdenetwork servirebbe solo kopete e di kmail, kppp etc non me ne faccio nulla, come fare?

paradossalmente su google non si trova niente, ho scaricato anche il "configure" dal CVS di kdenetwork per vedere se esisteva qualche opzione tipo --no-kmail o qualcosa di simile.

invece provando un po' scoraggiato in partenza sul forum gentoo ho trovato prima un post spagnolo e al suo interno un link ad un post inglese che trattava proprio questo *problema* , ti pare infatti che sono il primo a unico ad essersi posto questa domanda?

senza andare oltre con le parole, vi segnalo questo topic che spiega come non compilare componenti indesiderati di kde. buona lettura !  :Very Happy: 

@ codadilupo:

coda, ricordo che tu hai fatto l'emerge di kdebase per avere konsole e konqueror sotto fluxbox, spero torni utile anche a te  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## codadilupo

 *teknux wrote:*   

> @ codadilupo:
> 
> coda, ricordo che tu hai fatto l'emerge di kdebase per avere konsole e konqueror sotto fluxbox, spero torni utile anche a te 

 

Cazzarola se é utile ! Tanto piu' che ho unmergiato kdebase, in attesa di provare la soluzione di Shev (il grouping di fluxbox). Cosi', pero', si risolvono anche i problemi del tipo: voglio quel pacchetto, ma non mi interessa la scatola  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Gandalf98

Bellissimo!! 

Ci sono molti programmi di kde che non uso! Peccato che adesso sto finendo di ricompilarlo!

Sa rà per la prox compilazione... domani?   :Very Happy: 

Cià

----------

## shev

Un grazie anche da parte mia, in effetti c'erano alcuni programmini di kde che mi sarebbe piacuto avere/provare, ma non mi andava di installare troppa roba. Chissà che sia la volta buona  :Wink: 

Magari condividiamo le nostre esperienze a riguardo in questo topic, credo alla fine sia utile a molti (e di trucchetti e consigli se ne trovano sempre).

/me che torna a studiare...

----------

## leon_73

Grande,

      una di quelle tip da passare alla storia   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Leo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ottimo ora potro' solo compilare konqueror e konsole.

----------

## cerri

TIP Award!!!  :Cool: 

----------

## leon_73

Ripensandoci un po'...

Ma da un ebuild, come faccio a sapere cosa vi e' contenuto, o meglio ancora come faccio a trovare in quale ebuil e' contenuto un certo programma?

Leo

----------

## shev

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Ma da un ebuild, come faccio a sapere cosa vi e' contenuto, o meglio ancora come faccio a trovare in quale ebuil e' contenuto un certo programma?

 

Come indicato nel link riportato nel primo post di questo topic: guardi qui. Gli ebuild gentoo credo rispecchino la struttura riportata sul sito kde.

----------

## leon_73

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *leon_73 wrote:*   Ma da un ebuild, come faccio a sapere cosa vi e' contenuto, o meglio ancora come faccio a trovare in quale ebuil e' contenuto un certo programma? 
> 
> Come indicato nel link riportato nel primo post di questo topic: guardi qui. Gli ebuild gentoo credo rispecchino la struttura riportata sul sito kde.

 

Io chiedevo se c'era qualche comando "nascosto" di emerge & C

Scusate, mi sono espresso male   :Embarassed: 

Leo

----------

## teknux

waz! e pensare che l'avevo *battezzato* [semi TIP] anche se effettivamente come si dice "è 'na svolta"  :Wink: 

piùttosto pensavo: ma perchè non è molto *pubblicizzata* questa particolarità ? e soprattutto: perchè non modificare gli ebuild di kde* sfruttando le USE ?

io per sfruttare questo tip aspetto la 3.2, tanto per il momento non posso lamentarmi  :Razz: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## shev

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io chiedevo se c'era qualche comando "nascosto" di emerge & C
> 
> Scusate, mi sono espresso male   

 

In effetti sembrava un po' banale come domanda  :Razz: 

Che io sappia ci sono molti metodi per sapere a quale ebuild appartiene un file/programma/etc ma solo se si ha tale ebuild installato. Se l'ebuild non è installato nel sistema non mi risulta ci sia un modo automatico per conoscerne il contenuto (lasciando perdere ovviamente l'andare a leggersi a mano l'ebuild, il sito del pacchetto e tutto il resto).

Smentite sono ben accette come sempre  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qualcuno c'e' riuscito? Io ho provato a compilare konqueror e konsole di

kdebase ma senza risultato.

----------

## teknux

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Qualcuno c'e' riuscito? Io ho provato a compilare konqueror e konsole di
> 
> kdebase ma senza risultato.

 

esattamente qual'è il problema? ricevi errori? ti compila più cose del previsto? cose simili? io sono riuscito tranquillamente a installare solo un paio di programmi di kdegraphics (e ne erano un bel po').

saluti,

tek

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *teknux wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Qualcuno c'e' riuscito? Io ho provato a compilare konqueror e konsole di
> 
> kdebase ma senza risultato. 
> 
> esattamente qual'è il problema? ricevi errori? ti compila più cose del previsto? cose simili? io sono riuscito tranquillamente a installare solo un paio di programmi di kdegraphics (e ne erano un bel po').
> ...

 

Mi da un errore. Adesso rifaccio ripartire e posto l'errore. Premetto che voglio

solo installare konsole e konqueror del pacchetto kdebase.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora posso postare il mio errore. L'export e' il seguente:

```
export DO_NOT_COMPILE="kate kcontrol kdebugdialog kdesu kdm kfind kicker kinfocenter klipper kmenuedit kpager ksysguard kwrite"
```

e questo e' l'errore

```
make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4/konqueror/pics'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4/konqueror/pics'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4/konqueror/pics'

Making all in sidebar

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4/konqueror/sidebar'

Making all in .

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4/konqueror/sidebar'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./konqsidebar.h -o konqsidebar.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./sidebar_widget.h -o sidebar_widget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./konqsidebarplugin.h -o konqsidebarplugin.moc

make[4]: *** No rule to make target `../../kate/lib/libkmultitabbar.la',

needed 

by `konq_sidebar.la.closure'.  Stop.

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4/konqueror/sidebar'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4/konqueror/sidebar'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4/konqueror'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.1.4 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 137, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make
```

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ora posso postare il mio errore. L'export e' il seguente:
> 
> ```
> export DO_NOT_COMPILE="kate kcontrol kdebugdialog kdesu kdm kfind kicker kinfocenter klipper kmenuedit kpager ksysguard kwrite"
> ```
> ...

 

Forse kate è indispensabile perchè ha una libreria utilizzata da konqueror.

----------

## bubble27

 :Laughing:  domandina ......... se tutto questo è possibile per KDE, potrebbe esserlo anche per GNOME ???

Bisognerebbe provare   :Rolling Eyes:   !!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Forse kate è indispensabile perchè ha una libreria utilizzata da konqueror.

 

Ora provo (mi pare di avere gia' provato ma non ne sono sicuro). Comunque

ci dovrebbe essere anche la possibilita' di compilarlo senza kate, in debian

potevi installare separatamente tutti i componenti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *emi wrote:*   Forse kate è indispensabile perchè ha una libreria utilizzata da konqueror. 
> 
> Ora provo (mi pare di avere gia' provato ma non ne sono sicuro). Comunque
> 
> ci dovrebbe essere anche la possibilita' di compilarlo senza kate, in debian
> ...

 

Ho messo anche kate ma mi da sempre errore

```
 -I.. -I../kcontrol/background -I../libkonq -I/usr/kde/3.1/include -I/usr/qt/3/i                                                    nclude -I/usr/X11R6/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-d                                                    tor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wall -pedantic -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -a                                                    nsi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -DNDEBUG -DNO_DE                                                    BUG -O2 -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-exceptions -fno-chec                                                    k-new -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -D_GNU_SOURCE  -c -                                                    o init.lo `test -f 'init.cc' || echo './'`init.cc

rm: cannot remove `': Invalid argument

rm: cannot remove `': Invalid argument

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./minicli.h -o minicli.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./pixmapserver.h -o pixmapserver.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./kcustommenu.h -o kcustommenu.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./startupid.h -o startupid.moc

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/dcopidl ./KDesktopIface.h > KDesktopIface.kidl || ( rm -f KDesk                                                    topIface.kidl ; false )

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/dcopidl ./KScreensaverIface.h > KScreensaverIface.kidl || ( rm                                                     -f KScreensaverIface.kidl ; false )

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/dcopidl ./KBackgroundIface.h > KBackgroundIface.kidl || ( rm -f                                                     KBackgroundIface.kidl ; false )

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `../kcontrol/background/libbgnd.la', needed                                                     by `kdesktop.la'.  Stop.

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4/kd                                              esktop'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4/kd                                         esktop'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.1.4 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 137, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make
```

----------

## wysiib

can someone translate this to english for me? from what i understood it's just exciting   :Razz: 

----------

## teknux

 *wysiib wrote:*   

> can someone translate this to english for me? from what i understood it's just exciting  

 

try to read this topic because our topic is just an italian-ization of that  :Wink: 

anyway, the user fedeliallalinea is tryng to compile only konqueror and konsole from kdebase, but he has some problem (read his quote about errors)...

(sorry for my bad english)

cheers,

tek

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Grazie teknux per la traduzione.

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho messo anche kate ma mi da sempre errore
> 
> ```
> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `../kcontrol/background/libbgnd.la', needed                                                     by `kdesktop.la'.  Stop.
> ```
> ...

 

L'errore però ora è cambiato e si riferisce ad una libreria di kcontrol  :Confused: 

Andando avanti così ti ritrovi ad attivare nuovamente tutte cose  :Laughing: 

Bisogna vedere fino a che punto questo tip funzioni con il kdebase... magari con gli altri pacchetti non ci sono problemi. Mi interessa parecchio questa cosa perchè devo mettere kde sull'iBook.

Provate, provate e mi fate sapere  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> L'errore però ora è cambiato e si riferisce ad una libreria di kcontrol 
> 
> Andando avanti così ti ritrovi ad attivare nuovamente tutte cose 
> 
> Bisogna vedere fino a che punto questo tip funzioni con il kdebase... magari con gli altri pacchetti non ci sono problemi. Mi interessa parecchio questa cosa perchè devo mettere kde sull'iBook.
> ...

 

Visto che ti interessa io provo ad andare avanti cosi' finche' non si compila.

Avevo visto che ora voleva kcontrol ma ho avuto la tua stessa reazione.

----------

## teknux

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Grazie teknux per la traduzione.

 

nulla  :Wink: 

tornando in discorso, ho voluto rileggere il topic originale, e *FORSE* ho trovato un particolare:

fedeliallalinea toglimi un dubbio: per caso hai dato

```

export DO_NOT_COMPILE="bla bla bla" emerge kdebase

```

???

perchè se così è, probabilmente, quell'export ha influenzato le dipendenze precedenti (kdelibs per essere esatti). questo ovviamente se hai voluto emergere questi componenti da zero (cioè non li avevi installati prima). l'utente Puggy ha fatto notare, infatti, che non è proprio consigliabile inserire quella variabile in make.conf oppure impostarla *globalmente* perchè da problemi proprio con kdebase (ebbene si, non sei l'unico quindi).

ti consiglio allora di ri-emergere le kdelibs così come sono, ed eventualmente provare a dare il DO_NOT_COMPILE al momento di emergere kdebase. in questo modo hai qualche possibilità in più  :Wink: 

infine: credo dovremmo collezionare queste note e magari inserirle in qualche specie di guida... prima o poi  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io kdebasa l'avevo gia' installato (di conseguenza tutte le sue dipendenze).

Quello che ho fatto e' stato:

1. togliere kdebase

2. fare l'export

3. riemergiare kdebase

Quindi non penso di avere influenzeto nessun altro pacchetto.

Comunque adesso sto provando a riemergiare kdebase cambiando l'export

man mano che mi esce qualche errore. Faro' sapere quando riesco ad 

installarlo.

 *teknux wrote:*   

> infine: credo dovremmo collezionare queste note e magari inserirle in qualche specie di guida... prima o poi

 

Sono d'accordo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ora mi ha compilato il tutto ma durante l'install mi da questo errore

```
*************** Important *************************

 Add /usr/kde/3.1/bin to your PATH

 Please report bugs with our web form at

 http://bugs.kde.org.

 Stephan Kulow <coolo@kde.org> and all the KDE

 developers wish you fun with the KDE.

****************************************************

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/work/kdebase-3.1.4'

 * Applying startkde-3.1.4-gentoo.diff...                                                 

                                                         [ ok ]/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 8

5: cd: /var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.1.4/image///usr/kde/3.1/share/config/kdm: No such file o

r directory

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.1.4 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 85, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

```

non ditemi che devo mettere kdm anche....

----------

## teknux

credo che sarebbe il caso di controllare l'ebuild o al massimo usare uno di quegli *stratagemmi* tipo aggiungere file fittizi nei path che vengono richiesti dagli script per poi cancellarli (con la certezza che quelle cose non servono). l'errore mi sembra palesemente riferito alla copia di qualche file in qualche directory, ma visto che si tratta di kdm...

sto notando comunque che viene applicata una patch di gentoo per startkde... e se togliessi quella patch?

saluti,

tek

----------

## bubble27

Raga... vorrei emergere kmess xò mi chiede come dipendenze kdebase e kdenetwork 

```

# emerge -vp kmess

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.1.4  +ldap +pam +motif +encode +oggvorbis +cups +ssl +opengl -samba +java 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kmess-1.3  

```

in questo caso se volessi provare ad emerge kmess senza compilare kdebase e kdenetwork come dovrei fare ??

----------

## teknux

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in questo caso se volessi provare ad emerge kmess senza compilare kdebase e kdenetwork come dovrei fare ??

 

beh non puoi, perchè molto probabilmente kmess necessita di alcune librerie che si trovano in kdebase e kdenetwork (che si riferiranno all'integrazione tra i componenti kde in genere, credo). eventualmente puoi provare a lanciare emerge con l'argomento --nodeps e vedere se va a buon fine  :Rolling Eyes: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok sono riuscito a compilare solo konsole e konqueror (da kadebase-3.1.4). 

Per riuscire a compilare ho dovuto mettere anche kate e kcontrol e modificare 

l'ebuild che cercava di pacchare kdm.

In conoclusione per compilare solo konsole e konqueror bisogna settare la

variabile DO_NOT_COMPILE nel seguente modo:

```
export DO_NOT_COMPILE="kdebugdialog kdesu kdm kfind kicker kinfocenter klipper kmenuedit kpager ksysguard kwrite"
```

Poi ho modificato la parte src_install() dell'ebuild di kdebase.

```
src_install() {

        kde_src_install

        # cf bug #5953

        insinto /etc/pam.d

        #newins ${FILESDIR}/kscreensaver.pam kscreensaver

        newins ${FILESDIR}/kde.pam kde

        #backup splashscreen images, so they can be put back when unmerging

        #mosfet or so.

        if [ ! -d ${KDEDIR}/share/apps/ksplash.default ]

        then

                cd ${D}/${KDEDIR}/share/apps

                cp -rf ksplash/ ksplash.default

        fi

        # Show gnome icons when choosing new icon for desktop shortcut

        dodir /usr/share/pixmaps

        mv ${D}/${KDEDIR}/share/apps/kdesktop/pics/* ${D}/usr/share/pixmaps/

        rm -rf ${D}/${KDEDIR}/share/apps/kdesktop/pics/

        cd ${D}/${KDEDIR}/share/apps/kdesktop/

        ln -sf /usr/share/pixmaps/ pics

        rmdir ${D}/${KDEDIR}/share/templates/.source/emptydir

}
```

E infine ho lanciato un bel

```
# emerge kdebase
```

----------

## metnik

funziona così anche per kde 3.2?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *metnik wrote:*   

> funziona così anche per kde 3.2?

 

Devi provare non saprei.

----------

## -YoShi-

Ho un problemuccio, volevo installare solo lisa e ksirc, ma non funziona, ho usato la striga sopra ma non fa niente, mi ritorna a # senza dare nessun errore

Che può essere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Ho un problemuccio, volevo installare solo lisa e ksirc, ma non funziona, ho usato la striga sopra ma non fa niente, mi ritorna a # senza dare nessun errore
> 
> Che può essere?

 

Se intendi la lista export DO_NOT_COMPILE e' giusto che ti ritorni solo # (quello che fa e' settare una variabile d'ambiente). Infatti per vedere se il comando ha funzionato prova a vedere con echo $DO_NOT_COMPILE che deve ritornarti la lista.

----------

## -YoShi-

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se intendi la lista export DO_NOT_COMPILE e' giusto che ti ritorni solo # (quello che fa e' settare una variabile d'ambiente). Infatti per vedere se il comando ha funzionato prova a vedere con echo $DO_NOT_COMPILE che deve ritornarti la lista.

 

è vero, tutti i programmi che non deve compilare sono dentro alla lista  :Smile: 

quindi adesso devo dare solo

```

# emerge kdenetwork

```

Giusto?

P.S. Chiedo x avere conferma, dato che non posso farlo adesso (sono ancora al lavoro :'( ) 

Grazie Ciao

----------

## teknux

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è vero, tutti i programmi che non deve compilare sono dentro alla lista 
> 
> quindi adesso devo dare solo
> ...

 

tecnicamente si, ma nella lista di DO_NOT_COMPILE devono essere presenti i nomi dei programmi che fanno parte di kdenetwork (che quindi non sono gli stessi di kdebase e kdealtraroba). purtroppo non so aiutarti sui nomi dei programmi presenti. eventualmente se già hai un kdenetwork installato, dovrebbe essere sufficente fare un

```

qpkg -l kdenetwork | grep bin

```

e vedere che programmi ci sono, in questo modo puoi regolarti meglio. eventualmente chiedi a qualcuno che ha quel pacchetto quali componenti installa. ricordo sicuramente che trovi kget kppp kmail e ksirc, ma sono certo che ce ne sono altri...

saluti,

tek

----------

## -YoShi-

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tecnicamente si, ma nella lista di DO_NOT_COMPILE devono essere presenti i nomi dei programmi che fanno parte di kdenetwork (che quindi non sono gli stessi di kdebase e kdealtraroba). purtroppo non so aiutarti sui nomi dei programmi presenti. eventualmente se già hai un kdenetwork installato, dovrebbe essere sufficente fare un
> 
> 

 

Si fin li c'ero arrivato  :Smile:  infatti (nel post sopra non lo avevo specificato ma nella linea avevo messo i pacchetti di kdenetwork

Grazie a tutti -> Funziona  :Smile: 

----------

## malteo

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tecnicamente si, ma nella lista di DO_NOT_COMPILE devono essere presenti i nomi dei programmi che fanno parte di kdenetwork (che quindi non sono gli stessi di kdebase e kdealtraroba). purtroppo non so aiutarti sui nomi dei programmi presenti. eventualmente se già hai un kdenetwork installato, dovrebbe essere sufficente fare un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

una mano te la dà http://docs.kde.org  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Si fin li c'ero arrivato  infatti (nel post sopra non lo avevo specificato ma nella linea avevo messo i pacchetti di kdenetwork
> 
> Grazie a tutti -> Funziona 

 

Metti la linea dell'export dicendo cosa volevi compilare a qualcuno potrebbe interessare.

----------

## -YoShi-

Osti...l'ho fatto da fuori X...

Comunque ho preso i pacchetti contenuti in kdenetwork da [url=http://docs.kde.org/]lqua[/code]

che sono

```

KDict

KgpgCertManager

Kit

KMail

KNewsTicker

KNode

KOrn

kpf

KPPP

krfb

KSirc

KTalkd

Lisa

```

poi ho usato la stringa di teknux, o forse era tua..  :Smile: 

```

export DO_NOT_COMPILE="Pacchetti in kdenetwork" emerge kdenetwork

```

ho dato 

```

echo $DO_NOT_COMPILE

```

E ho verificato che ci fossero tutti i pacchetti da non compilare

ed infine ho emerso kdenetwork

P.S. Emerso è una parola grossa, visto che sta ancora andando   :Laughing: 

P.P.S. Non sono sicuro ancora che funzioni, al max modifico con un EDIT  :Smile: 

EDIT: Ha finito di compilare proprio mentre stavo postando, ha funzioanato alla grande, ho controllato in /usr/kde/3.1/bin e non c'è traccia dei pacchetti indesiderati. Solo Lisa kget e ksirc i pacchetti che volevo  :Smile:  grazie

----------

## anborn

So che è un topic piuttosto datato.. ma lo ri-pesco per aggiungere la mia esperienza:

Installazione di KMail e Kgpgcertmanager (entrambi di Kdenetwork) da soli:

Sono necessari:

```

Kdelibs (completo)

Kcontrol (di Kdebase)

```

Il resto (gli altri pacchetti di Kdebase e Kdenetwork) è tutto eliminabile con la var DO_NOT_COMPILE.

MEMENTO: Modificare l'ebuild.sh secondo le modifiche dettate da fedeliallalinea.

Ciao

Anb

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Bello e utile. Ma non c'è qualcosa tipo COMPILE_ONLY?

----------

## jp10hp

perfetto ho compilato senza problemi solo klaptop, delle kdeutils e kopete di kdenetwork...evidentemente avendo kdebase e le kdelibs i singoli programmi nn danno problemi in compilazione!..finalmente che comodità! l'unico inconveniente è che nn sono riuscito a trovare una lista completa del contenuto dei vari pacchetti di kde...cmq controllando il configure si riesce a capire cosa verrà compilato e cosa non, quindi eventualmente si può fermare la compilazione e aggiungere o modificare opportunamente le voci nell'export  :Very Happy: 

per klaptop

```
export DO_NOT_COMPILE="kcalc kcharselect charselectapplet doc kdelirc kdepasswd kdessh kdeutils kdeutils-dev kdf kedit kfloppy kgpg khexedit kjots kmilo kregexpeditor ksim ktimer kwallet"
```

per kopete

```
export DO_NOT_COMPILE="dcoprss kdenetwork kdict kget knewstiker kpf kppp krdc krfb ksirc ktalkd kwifimanager librssl librssl-dev lisa doc lanbrowsing knewsticker librss"
```

..ora proseguo con kmixLast edited by jp10hp on Thu May 13, 2004 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> l'unico inconveniente è che nn sono riuscito a trovare una lista completa del contenuto dei vari pacchetti di kde...

 

http://docs.kde.org/

----------

## jp10hp

 *Quote:*   

> http://docs.kde.org/

 

..sì avevo guardato, ma nn mi sembrano complete le liste, in kdeutils nn c'è traccia di klaptop..

----------

## =DvD=

Dopo il lavoro di motaboy non andrebbe aggiornato questo topic?

----------

## MyZelF

Forse è il caso di specificare qualche link, allora...   :Rolling Eyes: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=244025

http://kde-metaebuilds.berlios.de/

----------

## =DvD=

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Forse è il caso di specificare qualche link, allora...  
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=244025
> 
> http://kde-metaebuilds.berlios.de/

 

Si, scusa, ero tornato ora per farlo... 

Li avevo persi dalla cache  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Li avevo persi dalla cache 

 

eheh...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

io spero che questo sedicente semitip sia stato messo immediatamente nella sezione post utilissimi  :Razz:  ....davvero bello ora bisogna prendere le misure per vedere cosa si può e cosa non si può fare ma come mai non è una cosa arcinota?? bah...bello davvero ciao!

----------

## Nemesix2001

ups è un topic vecchio?...mi scuso  :Embarassed: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> ups è un topic vecchio?...mi scuso 

 

Non solo, ormai superato (forse)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=244025

http://kde-metaebuilds.berlios.de/

----------

## Nemesix2001

già sto guardando e sperimentando...una domanda sul lavoro di motaboy, quali sono i tempi dopo un update di kde per l'update degli ebuilds singoli?? bel lavoro cmq mi mancava tanto apt quando mi toccava installarrmi tutto kdepim per avere solo kmail

Ciao ciao

----------

## motaboy

Quando saranno in portage saranno aggiornati con la stessa velocita' dei vecchi.

----------

## Nemesix2001

speriamo il prima possibile allora  :Smile:  davvero una bella cosa, non capisco le critiche... tanto con i metapacchetti se vuoi te li installi tutti in un botto lo stesso.

Bah il mondo è bello perchè è vario. Ho or ora levato kdepim e sto emergendo kmail  :Smile: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## RobbaZ

Ciao a tutti.

Ai tempi "che furono" emersi con la tecnica del "DO_NOT_COMPILE" kdebase-3.3 per avere solo konqueror. 

Ora volevo aggiornare il sistema installando i pacchetti singoli di motaboy ma mi chiedevo se avrò dei problemi con K3B..! Ho guardato nell'ebuild di k3b ed effettivamente è presente la stringa "need-kde 3.3".. Qualcuno ha già fatto questo passo?

Grazie

----------

## bender86

Io ho installato kde 3.4 con gli split ebuild e k3b 0.11.24 e funziona tutto bene.

----------

